# DNA test results are in- some questions?



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Lol, so...

I got Abbie's DNA test results back. I'm quite dissapointed. 

For a refresher, here is Abbie at 8.5 months and 35lbs (most current picture, she just turned 9 months)

(pictures can be seen in this thread that I posted when I sent it in....photobucket is being a jerk)

http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/77397-dna-test-place-your.html

So I got the results, and they say that they only could detect three "minor" breed traces, no intermediate or significant and that she doesn't have any purebred dog in her background for at least three generations, hence the lack of ability to figure out what she is. 

Her results?
Labrador Retriever
Basset Hound
Portugese Water Dog


My question is....her coloring is so distinct...she's not just black or brown or white, she's bluetick, so doesn't that color have to come from SOMEWHERE? And I would think it would be AT LEAST an intermediate or significant amount that would give her that distinct coloring since there are only a FEW breeds that can have that coloring that I'm aware of? Now, I'm no good at science and DNA, so I was hoping someone who does know about that might be able to clear it up with me in regards to color and stuff. I would think there'd have to be a good amount of some breed in her history that gave her the bluetick coloring...

Ugh. I might call and be really snotty (which is hard for me because I'm very meek and polite lol) and say I'm really not pleased with these results and see if I can get them to send me another sample kit to do for free just to see what it comes back as again....


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

From what I hear, these tests are never accurate. Unfortunately, I believe you just wasted your money.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

Either the test was wrong or they don't have the certain breed that created the color pattern in their database.

I ordered a DNA test for my dog who were were told is a presa, bullmastiff, cane corso and lab mix...... but the DNA test does not have pressa or cane corso DNA, so who knows what will come back. 

But if I had no clue that she had cane corso in her I probably would not have guessed it, and presa only because she resembles one (they are mastiff mixes anyways)

But I also heard that if they can't detect the exact breed the pick the closest breed in appearance?

But at the same time I have heard good and bad about DNA tests, sometimes they make sense and sometimes they don't and its hard to take them for face value.

I will post my results for sure when I get them to see if it makes sense, I also had the benefit of seeing what my dogs parents looked like so I have a better perspective then most.... so I am VERY curious to see if its a hit or miss but at the same time not expecting 100% accuracy.

What company did you use??


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

I used wisdom panel.

They have all the breeds that have a bluetick coat (that I'm aware of) hence my question about how significant of dna would she have to have of that breed to get that "rare" coat color?


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> From what I hear, these tests are never accurate. Unfortunately, I believe you just wasted your money.


Ayup, I'd say so too lol.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Ticked coats are common in hounds.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I wouldn't have thought those were your dog, esp the PWD part but either way, she's a cutie!


----------



## 2cents (Jun 10, 2010)

Well now you know  Interesting results .


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

I didn't know if basset hounds could be bluetick or not but beagles and coonhounds can for sure. 

I kind of want to have my cocker spaniel tested, just to see if they'll tell me she's a great dane or something. LOL!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Sounds fishy to me. Doesnt look much like a PWD or even a lab to me.

Most of these tests are just junk unforutenetly.

Some on on anothe forum Im on had a test done (not sure what one) for her 100+lbs black and white dog. What did the test say? That the dog was mostly maltese.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

Tankstar said:


> Sounds fishy to me. Doesnt look much like a PWD or even a lab to me.
> 
> Most of these tests are just junk unforutenetly.
> 
> Some on on anothe forum Im on had a test done (not sure what one) for her 100+lbs black and white dog. What did the test say? That the dog was mostly maltese.


That sounds about right!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I show this video to people who are thinking about doing a DNA test for their dog:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a4CDvK868w


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

Darkmoon said:


> I show this video to people who are thinking about doing a DNA test for their dog:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a4CDvK868w


That was hilarious. My first thought was hmmm.... at least the first two are black and white dogs. Hehehe.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Her markings look almost exactly like this Blue tick **** hound's:







[/IMG]

So I'd say that, and maybe Lab?


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

After reading your earlier thread I bought the test for Buffy and mailed it about 4 days later. I know it may not be accurate but knew I'd do it someday anyway ... and got tired of waiting for "someday." I'm still waiting to hear - it took them over a week to even tell me that they got it. And I'm getting impatient; they said it can take 3 weeks from the time they get it when I thought the 3 weeks included the mailing time.

Anyway, sorry that you're disappointed with the results.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

meggels said:


> Her results?
> Labrador Retriever
> Basset Hound
> Portugese Water Dog
> ...


Sorry to say but ticking is a dominant trait and is common enough to be seen in many hounds and mutts as well - even bluetick style ticking. Black and Brown are more common colors, but with mixes there are plenty that show piebald (white with colored patches) coats even though it is less common. Piebald is recessive and must be inherited from both sides, while ticking just has to come down from one. Combine the two and you get ticking on the white parts of the coat.

SOB


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I would really *LOVE* to do a DNA test on Bella, but I have heard from so many sources that the ones they have out for public use are really so very unreliable that I just can't bring myself to waste the money. 

We know for sure that her dominant breed is Rottweiler of course, but I am so curious to know what her other breed(s) consist of. She's so small and her face as well as her hips are more angular than a Rottie. And while she is quite strong for a 40# dog, she just doesn't have the muscle mass/tone of a true Rottie; she's more slender.

It is quite possible to get a true and accurate DNA reading for a dog, but it would take longer than 3 weeks, and it would require going through a real biological testing facility and would cost a pretty penny.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

melaka said:


> After reading your earlier thread I bought the test for Buffy and mailed it about 4 days later. I know it may not be accurate but knew I'd do it someday anyway ... and got tired of waiting for "someday." I'm still waiting to hear - it took them over a week to even tell me that they got it. And I'm getting impatient; they said it can take 3 weeks from the time they get it when I thought the 3 weeks included the mailing time.
> 
> Anyway, sorry that you're disappointed with the results.


We should make a thread just for DNA results.

Did you send in a picture or give the breeds you thought were there?

I didn't on purpose just to see what would come back.

There was a pug in rescue a few months back and the rescue decided to do a DNA on him (not sure which company they used) but the dog looked like a pug was was larger (about 30 pounds at 5 months old) leggier, and brindle.

The results came back pug and great dane LOL, thought that was a bit off as well.

We used DNAmydog.com for Violet's test (because it was cheap lol)


----------



## silkiechicken (Jun 8, 2010)

I wouldn't really trust DNA tests at this time for stuff like that. Even when you do human DNA tests they can be inconclusive as they can only test for so many genetic loci, and with the high evolutionary loci shared among dogs, and even with other mammals, it can be easy to get "off" matches. The templates they use for control and determining what each "breed" is can vary depending on the source of the control they are using. There are plenty of examples in science where there were big discoveries, only later to be found as false, including my favorite one, where contamination came from someone's lunch(ham) that pointed to genetic similarity between swine and some yeast gene since they might have gotten some spit into their food. 

I don't know anything about the process of DNA identification between dogs, but I would figure it is a waste of money for the most part depending on how specifically they are analyzing the dna. My best guess is they are using some sort of PCR based system.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Wisdom Panel usually seems to be very accurate as compared to some. Though any test can come back with incorrect or incomplete results if the breeds in the dog are not yet profiled. 

if it is correct her color probably comes from the Basset. Also when dealing with mixed breeds you can never be too sure what color and pattern you will get. I've seen some odd unexpected colors come out.


----------



## Rob213 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm sorry to learn that these tests are suspect. I was thinking about getting one for my puppy. I'm so curious what she is.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm just going to say she's a new breed, a mini bluetick coonhound. she's very small for a coonhound (only 35lbs and 20 inches or less at shoulder). But *shrug* I dunno, I see a LOT of bluetick in her...between her color, shape, and tail set, it all seems coonhoundish to me. but her head and ears and size come from somewhere else. oh and her personality/intelligence/learning ability. From what I understand hounds are notorious for not being easily trained, and she is the exact opposite. "Smartest" or most easy to train dog I've ever worked with. I thought she may have some sort of herding dog in her because of that, and how she plays/runs/pivots when she runs around. Reminded me of a border collie.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I have never seen one come back accurately. Including the ones that go by blood samples. I don't think there's quite enough study into dog DNA yet and how it varies even within breeds to have a test be accurate.


----------

